# Blue Ridge BBQ Festival Canceled



## triplebq (Jan 7, 2010)

*has been  CANCELED , after 16 tears . *_I have been to this one and it's hard to fathom why no more ._


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 7, 2010)

Bummer......hate to hear it when any of them get cancelled.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 7, 2010)

That sucks.  I've lived in NC a few years and wasn't even aware of that one.  I've even done some work in Tryon a few times.


----------

